# blah w/e



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

im gonan do myself a favor and just leave the site before causing anymore choas you can delete my account asap i shroom i also w/e makes you happy bye will be selling my p's on predatroy.net gettign out of the hobby flame this post all you want peace


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

good riddance:

this coming from the person who wrote me this on AIM:

xbud4lifex: Hi. Are you there?
dysanm2: for a very short time
xbud4lifex: hey dick sucker
xbud4lifex: hows it goin
dysanm2: who is this
xbud4lifex: you pimp c*ck sucker
dysanm2: hmmmm
xbud4lifex: hmmmmm
xbud4lifex: take the dick out your mouth and speak right n***er
dysanm2: LOL
xbud4lifex: .......
dysanm2: you are a master of vocabulary
xbud4lifex: i know
xbud4lifex: i try
dysanm2: and have a way with words
xbud4lifex: thnx
xbud4lifex: teacher says i could be in the spelling bee next year
dysanm2: awesome, maybe you can win tat 25 dollar gif certificate
xbud4lifex: wtf is this smal talk n***er you wanan talk sh*t talk it now not on the forums 
dysanm2: and buy a lollipop








xbud4lifex: youve had to many loly pops
dysanm2: if i know who i was speaking to
dysanm2: i might be able to talk sh*t
xbud4lifex: b-rad n***er
dysanm2: hahahahahaha
dysanm2: i like the racial slurs
dysanm2: they really bring out your intelligence
xbud4lifex: yea i bet you do
xbud4lifex: thnx
xbud4lifex: racial slurs so you liek n***ers or what
xbud4lifex: lol
dysanm2: ummmmm
xbud4lifex: n***er dick maybe
dysanm2: sure
xbud4lifex: yea thought so
dysanm2: yes dick tastes good, kinda like chicken
xbud4lifex: lol you just admitted to liking n***er dick how intellegant is that
xbud4lifex: hey w/e
dysanm2: huh
xbud4lifex: floats your boat there n***er boy
dysanm2: i gotta go now, be sure to write me later
xbud4lifex: i will
dysanm2: awesome
xbud4lifex: have fun ducking dick
xbud4lifex: sucking*
dysanm2: way to go 
xbud4lifex: thnx


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

why you going out like that ????


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

FAAAAAGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU CAN SUCK MY BIG FAT c*ck!!!! BITCH!!!

nah im just playing man....don't let 2 topics piss you off dude its all in good fun but if you gots to go then you gots to go....

PEACE!

you know i thought you and i shroom i were two different guys and that i shroom was more intelligent!









damn man for a ****** you're pretty f*cking racist!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> you know i thought you and i shroom i were two different guys and that i shroom was more intelligent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey Xenon, now I dont feel special anymore. I got a similar IM with the same kind of context. I thought B-rad only hated me. I guess I was not alone.. Adios twerp.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

wow, what a dick.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I get more of these that you would imagine. The whole staff here is a target for trolls....its not fun. I probably shouldnt have posted that but wanted to show everyone what some of us have to put up with....


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea wtf is with you and black people..??


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow now i realize why a lotta people got pissed off bout my post







(thats the first time i ever used the emoticon) sorry to any and all i've offended

but b-rad got some issues


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I get more of these that you would imagine. The whole staff here is a target for trolls....its not fun. I probably shouldnt have posted that but wanted to show everyone what some of us have to put up with....


 you mean those toys with the long hair? I never would have guessed


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

b-rad said:


> will be selling my p's on predatroy.net


 dont you mean predatoryfish.net

its preda_tory_ not preda_troy_


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

B-riddens


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I bet he comes back under another name! Just how it always ends up.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> b-rad said:
> 
> 
> > will be selling my p's on predatroy.net
> ...


is it marco?





































Trolls are so sad, what kind of person has nothing better to do than be a c*ck over AIM to people who work on a fish informatuion forum?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

i mainly use the internet for 3 things

AIM
fish
porn

hehe


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

lol @ marco


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

heheh, hopefully he tries coming into the chat later on









Mark


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

this is so sad whats the point in all this? why be a dick im glad ur gone racist comments are so stupid ive heard this sh*t all my life and even though im 26 and have afamily and a good job and am happy it still makes me shiver when i hear ignorance and hatred like that for no reason im just happy hes gone im also happy we have a good site here where race is not an issue sometimes its hard holding back from whopping someones ass cause of a racial slur u were called but with all that said i wouldnt trade being black i for noting else

plus i have a big







lmao

pfury rles


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol thouroughbreds the man! i agree with you one hundred percent people used to make fun of me cause i was indian in an all white suburb then one day like 4 months ago the 16 year old kid made fun of me i snapped and beat the living sh*t out of him........then i realized that i shouldnt let it get to me like that and ive been mad chill now....hehe no one says anything bad to me now


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I probably shouldnt have posted that but wanted to show everyone what some of us have to put up with....


 im glad that u did post that cause otherwise i would have had no idea why he got banned.

i always wondered what certain members did to get banned. and he definently deserved to get banned. we dont need people like that here messing up the forum. in my opinion it is his loss.

i dont know much about web page construction, but isnt there a way to not allow a person that is banned to simply create a new user name to become a member again? like with their I.P address or something...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah Mike prolly has everyones IP address or at least he should. Most site masters track them to prevent jerk offs like him from making a new account and continuing to troll


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Damn some crazy stuff going on there!!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

couldnt you just change your ip by shutting down your modem and pc for a bit and just restarting them...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This software can ban people based on username, IP, or email. People can change IP addresses so its a constant battle keeping the trolls out.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah but only the few digets of the IP will change if you rest your modem. You can still tell what internet provider he has and what area of the country. So you can make an edgeucated guess.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

Kory said:


> yeah but only the few digets of the IP will change if you rest your modem. You can still tell what internet provider he has and what area of the country. So you can make an edgeucated guess.


 why would you ban someone's subnet? that would just block out a population of would-be pfury users, that would make no sense.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Kory said:


> yeah but only the few digets of the IP will change if you rest your modem. You can still tell what internet provider he has and what area of the country. So you can make an edgeucated guess.


 Ip addresses are harder to change than that with cable modems...usually the dhcp lease lasts a while...gotta call your ISP or people use proxies.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

kind of funny how some people try and be "internet gangsters" trying to start sh*t with people online instead of in person.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> why would you ban someone's subnet? that would just block out a population of would-be pfury users, that would make no sense.


I did'nt mean ban the entire sub net I just ment if a few days later someone started trolling and had the same sub net then you could make an educated guess and figure out that it was prolly them and ban them.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> Ip addresses are harder to change than that with cable modems...usually the dhcp lease lasts a while...gotta call your ISP or people use proxies.


Ya true with cable. But not dial up, but then again not many people use dial up anymore lol.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

who the hell is b-rad.. ishroomi... is that xxyournotfunnyxx... snakeheads... etc etc etc? 
lols.. i feel sorry for the little 9year old..


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Here is the little bastard himself. B-rad. or ishroomi. or whatever alias he goes by.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

LOL...that dude looks harmless


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

be wary of his innocent appearance. He could probably zip righy past you on his scooter and try and kick you or something?! Or he could send threatening IMs to you through AIM.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

dang.. let me rephrase myself .. 
" i feel sorry for the little 6yr old"


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

can we play/manipulate his picture?
ehhe.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

go ahead. The contest begins, photo manipulation.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

how do you know so much about him? Where did you get his pic? Are you his agent?:laugh:


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

he was selling that scooter in the buy/sell forum


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

thanks for clearing that up JLO. The twerp eventually sold the scooter on ebay for 272 bucks. I read that on his old scooter link. I hope he got stiffed on the deal.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

looks like one dorky-ass kid.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

how about this!?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

freaking retard


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

Black ,green, yellow,white,brown who cares........................Im proud to be white................be proud of yourself.This kid right here is the epitamy of white trash,plus like the picture above says he likes to suck c*ck,imagine having THAT ON YOUR BREATH ALL DAY.......................


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, you had enough time to spew your opinions now - I'm gonna close this one before any more people use this thread as a legitimate way to use foul language (for those who forgot, it IS against the rules - a post spiced up with some curse words is fine, but some of you seem to turn it into an art form...







)

Bottom-line: check your language, and more importantly, b-rad, I shroom I, or however you want to call him, is gone...


----------

